# A Woody I Shot With My Rk Catty



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

this is a woody i shot with my r k catty its a side shooter and shoots like a dream


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice kill, was that a head shot?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very nice, excellent gati and kill


----------



## Lead Slinger (Mar 24, 2012)

May I ask what type of ammo did you use! and are those Thera band gold on your catty. GREAT SHOOTING!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting ... and that is one fancy looking slingshot! It sure got the job done.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice clean kill, good eating there. Well done.
Philly


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Berkshire bred said:


> nice kill, was that a head shot?


ye it was a head shot buddy


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Lead Slinger said:


> May I ask what type of ammo did you use! and are those Thera band gold on your catty. GREAT SHOOTING!!!


i used 9mm ball bareings but have changed to 10mm lead balls


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Charles said:


> Good shooting ... and that is one fancy looking slingshot! It sure got the job done.
> 
> Cheers ....... Charles


yes it looks fancey but fits ya hand perfect he makes some stuners


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah... that's a nice looking slingshot you've got there.... what can you say at this point... RK just loves my stuff!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

looks like a pocket predator attempt...


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> Yeah... that's a nice looking slingshot you've got there.... what can you say at this point... RK just loves my stuff!


he does make nice catty's though my bro has one as well


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

pop shot said:


> looks like a pocket predator attempt...


For sure,

but nice kill


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

AKLEIN said:


> looks like a pocket predator attempt...


For sure,

but nice kill
[/quote]
very nice kill


----------



## nvn (Jan 13, 2011)

excellent great job.........................


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That's one big bird or one very small catty. Reminds me of my BIIl Hays Hathcock Sniper.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*Hey, great shot man. Saludos







.*


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

cheers lads


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

is it a dove or a pigeon? I am unfamiliar with the term 'woody'

o I forgot, thats a sweet looking catty too =]


----------



## JJP (May 23, 2012)

woody = wood pidgeon


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

mrpaint said:


> is it a dove or a pigeon? I am unfamiliar with the term 'woody'
> 
> o I forgot, thats a sweet looking catty too =]


wood pigeon buddy


----------

